# [ROM] [Team D.I.R.T.] Dirty Unicorns 4.4.4 {6/22/2014}



## mazwoz (Jul 7, 2014)

Dirty Unicorns is a custom ROM built with stability in mind and optional customization. The idea to start this ROM began out of pure boredom around 4.1.2 on the EVO 3D and later turned into a form of an addiction (a good one) to see where we could go from there. We have since expanded to more devices to include the HTC One, Nexus 5, SGS4 and many more. We quickly realize that users loved what we were doing as well as other developers because it was done the right way. We've always had fun doing it and take pride in knowing that we've done it without having to bug the end user for donations to pay for server costs and/or any of those sob stories you hear. This ROM is 100 percent free and will remain that way.​
Those wanting to use our ROM as a base are more the welcomed to do so but please maintained the credits/thanks below, do not ask for donations as it wouldn't be fair to do so considering and let us know as we often like to contribute to other projects.









As stated above, we love to maintain authorship but we also like to publicly praise those that have helped us along the way with our wonderful project. With that said, this wouldn't be possible without the work and help of those listed below * THANK YOU ALL!!*

| *OmniROM* | *AOKP *| *CM *| *ChaOS *| *Paranoid Android *| *Slim ROMs *| *Preludedrew *| *Team Black Out* | *Official Testers / Translators* |

*Please check our gerrit/github for full credits/thanks of individual contributors *​
Believe it or not, we are human and we do forget things. If we have left someone out of the credit/thanks list, *just PM us* and we'll gladly add on to the list.










-- Built-in ad blocker (able to update hosts on the fly)
-- Ability to disable FC notifications
-- Enable pointer/user microphone options (screen record)
-- Download Center (Gapps, Xposed, etc)
-- Ability to force Expanded Notifications
-- Over 100 cloud based wallpapers
-- Facebook Sync Hack
-- Immersive mode
-- Hot Reboot In Power Menu
-- Appbar (app sidebar)
-- Customizable Quick Settings
-- Customizable power menu
-- Customizable lockscreen shortcuts
-- App Ops access in Settings
-- TRDS (built in theme in settings)
-- Statusbar Clock options
-- NavBar Options
-- Halo (multi-tasking tool)
-- Halo size/color changer
-- Hardware key remap mod (only for HW button devices)
-- Battery Bar / Circle batteries
-- Network speed indicators in statusbar
-- SuperSU (chainfire)
-- Build.prop mods
-- Init.d Tweaks
-- Active Display (Moto X notifications)
-- ListView Animations
-- Custom System Animations
-- Toast Animations
-- Custom BusyDialog
-- Advanced Low Battery Indicator options
-- ScreenShot QuickTrash
-- Color Changing PhaseBeam
-- Gesture Anywhere
-- Button Light Notification
-- Statusbar Color options
-- OmniSwitch (multi-tasking tool)
-- Driving Mode 
-- Lockscreen theme options
-- Lockscreen notifications / options
-- System App Remover
-- Identicons
-- Suspend Actions
-- Wakelock Actions
-- SlimROM based recents
-- Contextual notification panel headers
-- SlimROMs privacy guard
-- Blacklist calls/sms

*And much much more, just take a peek into Dirty Tweaks and ENJOY!!!*









- https://github.com/DirtyUnicorns-KitKat/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4412









- Make sure you have TWRP or compatible recovery for kitkat 
- Wipe everything but your external/internal storage
- Move the ROM zip to your device
- Flash it and reboot
- Once the ROM boots, reboot back into recovery
- Flash the recommend GAPPS and ENJOY!!









-- Have not seen any issues but if you do, please provide as much information as possible and/or a logcat










*7.5 - 06/14/14*
-Update to 4.4.3_r1.1
-Enabled appointment details in Calendar
-Kernel Tweaker Removed
-Halo Color
-New HALO drawables for KK
-ART fixed (Thanks Google!)
-Show Seconds next to StatusBar Clock
-InCallUI: Add "Answer Via Speakerphone" Glowpad Target
-Launcher3: Icon pack support
-Launcher3: Add custom hotword detection
-OmniSwitch: Fixes and improvements
-Added JB-like battery icon
-Fix volume rocker to skip tracks
-New Ad blocker
-Implement App circle sidebar
-Multi-Floating windows
-Implement SIM card management
-DownloadManager: add support pause/resume/stop notifications

For a more detailed changelog, feel free to check out our Gerrit 
http://gerrit.dirtyunicorns.com/#/q/status:merged,n,z










*DOWNLOAD LINK* - http://download.dirtyunicorns.com

*GAPPS LINK* - http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23501681358543814

*ALT. GAPPS (Team Blackout)* - http://goo.gl/gczl6m









*Google+ community* - https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/109738128866939227235
Please keep in mind that in our Google+ community, we like to post test builds to fix bugs and/or gauge what the user would like to see in this ROM.
With this said, if you would like to test out an experimental build (might not be stable) please check out our G+ community.

*Github source* (4.4.3) - https://github.com/DirtyUnicorns-KitKat
*Gerrit review* - http://gerrit.dirtyunicorns.com/

If you would like to submit a patch to our ROM, please use our gerrit as pull requests often go unnoticed. 
All patches are welcomed and reviewed in a timely matter 

For more screenshots, please visit this imgur gallery -


http://imgur.com/a


*PLEASE DO NOT MIRROR ANY VERSION OF THIS ROM! *
*- IF THERE'S AN ISSUE WITH THE LINKS, JUST LET ME KNOW! *


----------

